# YouTube interview with Huxley



## patthager (Nov 13, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=wZJ3TAnJM7Y&mode=related&search=
Randomly found this.  I haven't personally read much of his work, just started reading Brave New World.  People like him don't become popular anymore.


----------



## Stewart (Nov 13, 2006)

You randomly found the post new thread option?


----------



## patthager (Nov 13, 2006)

sorry, changed it


----------



## mwd (Nov 13, 2006)

I really enjoyed watching this.  What a fascinating guy he was.

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Mike C (Nov 14, 2006)

You don't get intelligent interviews with writers any more, either.


----------



## burnitdown (Nov 18, 2006)

Good point. Saunders and Wolfe are the closest we have at this point.

Brave New World is genius... and terrifying.


----------

